# 4 MOTION and Center differential lock??



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

Can somebody school me on the Touareg's 4 motion 'center diff lock' and/or 'adaptive torque distribution'??
And when would you use this option? What about the low gear option? (I'm new to the Touareg's).
I'm picking up a 3.6L Touareg this week and am very interested in its limitations on steep gravel roads with cross-ditches/waterbars, etc... (nothing tooo hardcore).
It is not an option for me to get the rear diff lock (sucks), so I have to work with what I have.
Thanks 


_Modified by mezzo_italiano at 10:58 PM 5-27-2009_


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: 4 MOTION and Center differential lock?? (mezzo_italiano)*

It will take that road with ease and you should not even need the center diff lock at all. Depending on the steepness you may not even need low range, but may want to turn ESP off if it is truely steep.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Most likely you won't need it. I don't have it on mine and I haven't gotten stuck yet. I say yet, because everyone gets stuck. 
It does make a difference, but the car is already very good in these conditions that I don't think it warrants it for your application. 
To use the low gear option. Car in neutral. Than turn the dial to low gear. Now it will crawl along like a semi truck in first gear. I like to use the triptronic shift in low to control it.


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (Tahoe12)*

What is the difference between the center diff lock vs the rear diff lock?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 4 MOTION and Center differential lock?? (Yeti35)*

For climbing, I'd switch to low range and take advantage of the gearing. You'll probably climb most hills in 2nd gear LOW. The steepest hills with obstacles should use 1st gear low to give to superior throttle control. Use the tiptronic setting to hold the gear or you will find the vehicle will lurch on you, a bad thing to happen if you are descending a hill in low gear. As for the center lock, you probably don't need it on what you are describing, but I'd use it in mud and deep sand/gravel.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (mezzo_italiano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mezzo_italiano* »_What is the difference between the center diff lock vs the rear diff lock? 

This site can explain it better than I can:
http://www.lcool.org/technical/diffs/diffs.html


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

Awesome, 
thanks for the link








Would you recommend turning OFF the ESP for off road situations?


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (mezzo_italiano)*

It is certainly not a cut and dry issues as to when to turn it on and off. It can have it's advantages, but one situation I'd say to turn it off in is deep mud. Play with it, you'll start to get it.


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: (aircooled)*

What about the centre diff lock driving limitations? When engaged, can you turn or do you have to drive straight? 
How fast/slow is advisable?


----------



## Yeti35 (May 17, 2006)

*Re: (mezzo_italiano)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mezzo_italiano* »_What about the centre diff lock driving limitations? When engaged, can you turn or do you have to drive straight? 
How fast/slow is advisable?
 Oh you can turn, but not very well. It really cuts the turning radius.


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

*Re: (Yeti35)*

And don't use it on pavement. It really rips up the tires trying to turn with the diffs locked.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 4 MOTION and Center differential lock?? (mezzo_italiano)*

Believe it or not, all of this info, including proper operation is in the manual.


----------



## mezzo_italiano (Dec 12, 2002)

*Re: 4 MOTION and Center differential lock?? (aircooled)*

Awesome, thanks.
I wouldn't have known... I don't take delivery until next Wed


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: 4 MOTION and Center differential lock?? (mezzo_italiano)*

It's OK, but do take a few moments to read it when you do get it. It's pretty well explained in there.


----------

